# What's the deal with the new Air Lift MK4 XL struts?



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been getting a lot of emails asking similar questions about the upcoming release of the MKIV Slam Series struts, known to many as the XL's. I'm doing my best to answer everyone's questions on the release date and price, but I also wanted to shed some light on the new design. :thumbup:

- The release date isn't 100% firm yet but it look's like they will be available by the *end of December*

- The new struts will use the same three-stud upper mount design as the current model

- They not only go lower than the current version, they also have more lift

- The new design uses a double bellowed bag with a stainless steel leader line

- The new strut bodies are valved for a firmer ride when compared to the current model, though they will not be dampening adjustable


I'm sure there are other questions i'm overlooking... feel free to post them up.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbup: 

sounds good!!


----------



## dmise (Sep 2, 2008)

Feels really good to get some official word. 

Lets us know that ALL the people waiting for these XLs, haven't been forgotten! :thumbup::thumbup:


you'll have my order once there out and kinks in them get worked out


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

how much thicker is the front air bag in diameter compared to the conventional coilover spring. Some people are runnng a really tight coil/wheel clearance, where if the bag was thicker it would hit the wheel



Elvir


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Will there be XL rears?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

AzDubN said:


> Will there be XL rears?


 If installed right the rears go lower than you will ever need. Mk4 rears wont sit like mk5 rears do :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Elvir2 said:


> how much thicker is the front air bag in diameter compared to the conventional coilover spring. Some people are runnng a really tight coil/wheel clearance, where if the bag was thicker it would hit the wheel


The bag is bit 'thicker' in diameter when compared to a coil-over spring, but it's up higher on the strut. The current prototype has the height of the lower bag plates set high enough to clear the barrel edge of wide wheels, just like the current version. I can't say for sure how much tire clearance their will be, but there will be no less than on Air Lift's MKII/III and MKV/MKVI double bellowed struts. 



AzDubN said:


> Will there be XL rears?


I can tell you they won't be coming out at the same time as the XL struts. Air Lift told me last that they're considering redesigning the rear kit but it probably wouldn't be in the next six months.


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

no vtec 4me said:


> If installed right the rears go lower than you will ever need. Mk4 rears wont sit like mk5 rears do :banghead:


Good to know. Thanks. I just knew the Mk5 had XL's and wondered about the Mk4.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Little update, we've been talking to the engineers over at Air Lift Company and they're planning on doing a prototype set of MK4 XL struts with sway bar mounts.

No promises yet but this could be great news for R32 owners and people who want to run an aftermarket front sway.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

good info. tons of people waiting on these things. glad to hear its not a sleeve front. Yea as stated the rears are almost poinltess to change. they function well now and the rear beam on a 4 will hit before the bag will bottom out on almost any setup, unless you make drop plates.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

How much will shipping be to Sweden?

Looking forward to order these!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

With the current rears is my girlfriends car (on 17s), her rear beam is less than an inch from the gas tank. 

There really isnt room for any more low.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The pre-order is up: 

*$650.00 + Shipping* 

MKIV XL PRE-ORDER 

When these arrive they're first come first serve, so get on the list :beer: 





Quads said:


> How much will shipping be to Sweden?
> 
> Looking forward to order these!


 Shoot an email over to me (will @ bagriders.com) and we can go over international shipping.


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The pre-order is up:
> 
> *$650.00 + Shipping*
> 
> MKIV XL PRE-ORDER


 Just ordered mine :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

AzDubN said:


> Just ordered mine :thumbup:


:beer:

The list is growing...


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

if pre-order and they are not going to be avail for shipping till first of december when do they take money out of account from whoever buys it? right away or before they ship?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

SpoolnGLI said:


> if pre-order and they are not going to be avail for shipping till first of december when do they take money out of account from whoever buys it? right away or before they ship?


 Right away, which is why you get the preorder discount :thumbup:


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> Right away, which is why you get the preorder discount :thumbup:


makes sense lol thanks:thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Are these guaranteed to go as low as masontechs?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


> Are these guaranteed to go as low as masontechs?


Yes, they will put the subframe on the ground, just like the masontech struts.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Little update, we've been talking to the engineers over at Air Lift Company and they're planning on doing a prototype set of MK4 XL struts with sway bar mounts.
> 
> No promises yet but this could be great news for R32 owners and people who want to run an aftermarket front sway.


PLEASE! DO WANT! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, they will put the subframe on the ground, just like the masontech struts.



I sure hope so i sold my mason techs for these.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

chasattack said:


> I sure hope so i sold my mason techs for these.


 Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


----------



## wowitsgaston (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 


[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, they will lay your subframe on the ground.


 i'm holding you to your word opcorn:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ordered and excited to see if there worth the hype


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm really excited about XL's

@Will
I have send a PM.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

i've been searching...cant find it. can someone post a picture of their set-up with the regular air lift front struts? and i guess...take a guess of how low the XLs would go. thanks.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

jdotlim said:


> i've been searching...cant find it. can someone post a picture of their set-up with the regular air lift front struts? and i guess...take a guess of how low the XLs would go. thanks.


there are a good amount of mk4's with the regular ones, but trust me, be patient and get the XL's they WILL go as low as like bombers or mason tech's if not lower, thats what everyone has been saying.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Current Airlifts (on 17s) with no modifications other than a notch on the passenger side.


----------



## MWoody4u23 (Oct 23, 2007)

eurotrsh said:


> Current Airlifts (on 17s) with no modifications other than a notch on the passenger side.


Do you still have the front sway too?
I'm running an autotech aftermarket front sway and trying to get an idea how low i'll be able to go without taking it off, really don't wanna lose my corner handling... that would take all the fun out of having a bigger turbo lol


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> Current Airlifts (on 17s) with no modifications other than a notch on the passenger side.


thats the ride height i am right now static...XLs come sooner!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

a little update for my pre-orders, Christmas is the new date, Iv heard.


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> a little update for my pre-orders, Christmas is the new date, Iv heard.


And this is why I'm waiting 

Can't wait to hear the reviews on these though. Probably gonna get a set in time for next season, my og models should be hear tomorrow though.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> a little update for my pre-orders, Christmas is the new date, Iv heard.


 Sounds good, it'll be my Christmas present to myself :laugh:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Ordered mine :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

I couldnt wait anymore, Went with some lifestyle fronts...


----------



## ecd0304 (Jan 11, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

ecd0304 said:


> any updates?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119479-Oh-well-look-what-we-have-here-boys-and-girls.......


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

So the lift is MORE? I was going to ask on this as it seems about the same as my current setup. I was hoping they would do a double bellow as that is the real answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> So the lift is MORE? I was going to ask on this as it seems about the same as my current setup. I was hoping they would do a double bellow as that is the real answer.


 The XL's do use double bellow bags which is why they have more travel. The increased travel will be much more evident on a car with 18's or larger. Keep in mind that the black Jetta in the video Corey posted up has .7" of unusable drop which would be needed on 18's and 19's. :beer:


----------

